# Will SEPTA still honor Amtrak tickets in Center City stops?



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 29, 2018)

With the new electronic SEPTA Key being implemented, will Amtrak tickets still be honored for going to/from 30th Street to Suburban or Jefferson? Or will you have to buy a separate ticket? If it is still honored, where is there a place to prove it? (The paper timetable is gone, so the paragraph in there explaining this is gone as well.) I wouldn't expect the SEPTA employees standing at the barriers to all know about this and would like something to print out and have handy to show them if it's still valid.


----------



## River Cities (Jul 12, 2018)

When I was there in May, the employee at 30th Street let me by after looking at my Amtrak ticket. This was right before the transition, though, so I'd also be curious how this works in practice now.

FWIW, this page still claims they are accepted: http://www.septa.org/fares/ticket/


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 12, 2018)

Things are still being figured out with the Septa Key system. This is most likely one of them. The program hasn't even started it's pilot program yet. That starts next month.


----------

